
Anthony Bourdain slams ‘privileged’ liberals - jgalt212
https://www.yahoo.com/news/anthony-bourdain-slams-privileged-liberals-for-utter-contempt-of-working-class-151215285.html
======
beatgeek
false narrative he learned from MSM

~~~
pizza
What do you mean?

